
Rebrandly: Branded Short Links with Your Custom Domain Name – Now on iPhone - vmagaline
https://rebrand.ly/ios-app
======
vmagaline
Rebrandly makes it easy to create and share branded, memorable, and
pronounceable short links. Branded Links include your personal or company
domain name instead of a generic one, e.g. instead of a long and ugly URL or
even bit.ly/N9To4, a link like branding.link/marketing will:

Improve your brand visibility Increase trust as well as Click Through Rate on
your links Optimize your SEO rankings

Perfect for digital marketers and social media managers, with the Rebrandly
App you can quickly create and share Branded Short Links from:

Within any app on your iPhone Directly from your Safari browser with the
Rebrandly extension.

